# Random Observations about differences between the old and new PWs



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I've been playing with my new PW2 and comparing it to the PW1. This is not a review, just random observations comparing menus & stuff. I'll do a comparison of page speeds and stuff later when I get my camera set up.

First, a minor thing, I accidentally chose "English (United Kingdom)" instead of "English (United States)" when starting the PW2 up. (You have this option in the old PW, too.) I didn't notice until I saw I had the option of "Aeroplane" mode instead of "Airplane" mode. Two other differences I noticed before I changed to English (US):
on the home page, it says "Cloud | Device" in US English; in British English, it says "Cloud | On Device."
in the menu, the first item says "Shop Kindle Store" in US English; in British English, it says "Shop in Kindle Store." I thought these differences were amusing. At this point I changed it to US English.

If you've done what I did and picked the wrong language, you can change it without having to reset your device, leaving your login information intact--go to Menu > Settings > Device Options > Language and Dictionaries. The first item is the Language. Tap on that to see the list of languages you can choose from. You can also reset the device to factory settings but you'll have to reconnect to your WiFi network and reregister the device.

*Menu changes*: The main menu from the home page is the same; but if you choose "Settings" you'll see that the Reading Options are different; "Manage Vocabulary Builder" has been added here. Vocabulary Builder will remember dictionary lookups and show the Vocabulary Builder on the Home screen.

I rarely look things up, and having Vocabulary Builder on meant that there was one less collection that I could show in list view, so I've turned it off.

---

One big change in the *Cloud*:

On the old PW, the "Cloud" only showed items that were not on the device. Downloading something from the Cloud would result in the item being shown in the Cloud list, with "Tap to Open" underneath, presumably the Kindle assumes you downloaded it to read. However, if you change the sorting or exit and go back into the Cloud, it disappears.

On the new PW, all items are shown in the Cloud; items on your device have a big bold check mark on the right.

EDIT: I meant to add, that the way it's done on the new PW is consistent with how it's done on the Fires.

*Locations/page/time left in chapter/time left in book*

As has been reported, while reading a book, tapping on the lower left hand corner (I make sure my finger touches the bezel while doing it) now include page numbers if they are set in the book. You move through in the order shown above. Some of my older books do not have page numbers, in those you go between locations/time left in chapter/time left in book.

---

Changes to the top menu in a book:

There is a *bookmark* ribbon added to the four options that were there before. Tapping on this will return you to your book and give you the option to set a bookmark by tapping on the plus sign. If you do, a dark ribbon will appear in the upper right hand corner. (You can also still set a bookmark by simply tapping on the upper right hand corner of the page you are on.) On the old PW, there was a turned over corner where there was a bookmark. This is much easier to see. Tapping on the dark ribbon will give you a list of the bookmarks set in your book and tapping on any individual bookmark will give you a preview of the page at that bookmark. Tap on the preview to go to that page. I really like this feature. Tap on the "X" to remove the bookmark.

Also on the top menu while in a book, Go To used to only move you through the book--"Beginning, Page or Location, Cover, and the table of contents." Now, Go To is how you access the Contents and your Notes. There are separate tabs for each.

---

Also on the top menu, Sharing--

On the old PW, "Sharing" automatically sent whatever you typed to both FB and Twitter if you had both those accounts linked. On the new PW, you can deselect either one and share with only one.

---

Finally, if you choose Menu from the top menu bar, you'll see that two items are gone--"Delete Bookmark" and "View Notes & Marks." This is because "delete bookmark" is handled in the bookmark menu bar option and "View Notes & Marks" is covered in the "Go To" menu bar option.

The font menu basically didn't change.

Just some little differences.

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

nice observations, Betsy. thank you for the walkthrough.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Betsy, have you noticed any changes in the way collections are handled? I have 4 collections set up, with books in them, but the same books still show on the main screen, even though at the top right, "Collections" is selected.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, booklover, they seem to work the same for me.  In the drop down menu just to the left of "Collections," is "My items" selected ?  If you have "Books" selected, it won't show the collections.  This was the same on the old PW.  (Only items not in collections should be shown, however.)  Are the books being shown in collections, too?

EDIT:  The menu option from the drop down menu is actually "All items" which becomes "My Items" on the home screen.

Betsy


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Ok, I figured out what was going on. I had some books in collections, then took them off the device, reformatted, and put them on. It was those pesky "sdr" files left behind that was messing things up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

booklover888 said:


> Ok, I figured out what was going on. I had some books in collections, then took them off the device, reformatted, and put them on. It was those pesky "sdr" files left behind that was messing things up.


Ahhh, good to know. Hopefully, I'll remember to ask people about that if it comes up again.  Glad you got it figured out.

Betsy


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I deleted the collections and created new ones with similar names, added the books, and they stayed where they were supposed to.

The *increased speed* of this Paperwhite is SUCH a JOY! If I had any other eink Kindles laying about, they would be GONE. This new Paperwhite is far superior due to it's speed increase and improved lighting! My old one will be mailed off for trade in next time I have a UPS delivery.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

booklover888 said:


> I deleted the collections and created new ones with similar names, added the books, and they stayed where they were supposed to.
> 
> The *increased speed* of this Paperwhite is SUCH a JOY! If I had any other eink Kindles laying about, they would be GONE. This new Paperwhite is far superior due to it's speed increase and improved lighting! My old one will be mailed off for trade in next time I have a UPS delivery.


I reset my old one to factory settings so I could do a fair speed comparison but I'm not home right now.

Betsy


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> Betsy, have you noticed any changes in the way collections are handled? I have 4 collections set up, with books in them, but the same books still show on the main screen, even though at the top right, "Collections" is selected.


I had this same problem at first, and I also couldn't import my collections from a previous Kindle. I googled the issue, and it looked like I was just trying to do too much too soon, and overloading the KPW2. (I had added most of my Amazon books right away.) I left it alone and tried again about a half hour later. This time, the collections imported, and if a book was added to a collection, it disappeared from the main screen, just like on previous Kindles. I was relieved to know it was just my impatience that was the problem!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

My books imported from my K3 to my original PW never worked...very few of hundreds came over. very annoying. 

It would be nice if it works if I upgrade to the PW2, which I might. But I still never even got all my old books organized into collections on the PW...just gave up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa,

are you also using Calibre?

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Lursa,
> 
> are you also using Calibre?
> 
> Betsy


No not yet but I just downloaded it to my laptop. Never seem to have the time to devote to it...900+ books is intimidating to organize (and I know that's nothing compared to so many here.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, having had the thing for about half a day -- half of which was sleeping time -- here's my INITIAL observation: The screen is better.

Mind you, I always thought my original PW was great. And looking at it this morning, I still think it is.

Last night, under LED room lights, I turned both devices to the same page of the same book, same font settings, same light level. The PW2 'print' was definitely darker and sharper. The observation actually surprised me. The page whiteness seemed about the same.

This morning, in my office, the artificial lighting is fluorescent but there is substantial natual lighting from the window. In general, my observation from last night holds. Though the PW1 looks better in the more natural lighting than it did last night. Overall the PW1 screen has more of a gray cast while the PW2 has a bit more sepia cast. I would still say that the PW2 is sharper.

I also just did a 'page turn' test. I'd reset my PW1 to factory so it has almost nothing on it. In fact, the PW2 probably has a bit more because I'd sent a bunch of stuff while it was in transit. I touched both screens at the same time and the PW2 is definitely faster. I switched them left to right to make sure my right hand bias wasn't causing it and, still, the PW2 was faster.

The PW2 has SO's which I'd bought out of on the PW1. Still undecided there. I don't care about the ads one way or the other, but I really do like opening the cover and the page of the book being there. With SO's, of course, you have to do a quick swipe to remove the ad first. I'll use it a bit and decide if it's something I can live with or if it's worth paying $20 to remove. The ads also mean one less line on the home pages. (I use list view, vs cover view.)

It did take some time before all my books were shown in the cloud. Right after I got it I wanted to pull one or two I was currently reading and couldn't find them in the Cloud. Plus, it only showed I had a couple hundred books. Well _that_ was wrong, I knew!  But after a bit it had figured it out. (The PW2 thinks I have 2 more books than the PW1 -- that's probably right as I downloaded 2 things to the PW1 after the reset to test stuff.) All I can think is that it had to sort of index the cloud books. But not really because, of course, they're not actually on the device.

Betsy mentioned that 'Cloud' means something slightly different than with previous eInk models. In this case, as with Fires, 'Cloud' means everything you own. When viewing the cloud, there's an obvious check mark indicating it's also on the device. The first Kindle used 'archive' which meant 'that which is NOT on the device.' The PW1 changed the word to 'cloud', but kept the archive meaning. This PW uses 'cloud' the way most other cloud connected devices do. (When you write/think 'cloud' a lot of times in one sentence it begins to look a very funny word.  )

Did I mention set up was dead easy? . . . . but, then, so was set up on the PW1.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> My books imported from my K3 to my original PW never worked...very few of hundreds came over. very annoying.
> 
> It would be nice if it works if I upgrade to the PW2, which I might. But I still never even got all my old books organized into collections on the PW...just gave up.





Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> No not yet but I just downloaded it to my laptop. Never seem to have the time to devote to it...900+ books is intimidating to organize (and I know that's nothing compared to so many here.)


So, I'm confused--how were you importing them from the K3?

Betsy


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Regarding the difference in the screen appearance between the old and new PWs - vastly improved, in my opinion.  I kept the best of 4 original PWs, though it still had a mottled pink and green screen.  It had a somewhat translucent look while this new PW2 has a more opaque and much more page-like look to it.  

I enjoyed using the original PW but am really pleased with this new PW2.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Although I like the new implementation of bookmarks, it's taking me a little while to get used to viewing my notes. I tap up top to view the menu, then tap "go to" then tap the "notes" tab (it starts on the table of contents tab). I can then see my highlights, and for notes I can see a sentence or so, with the superscript number. It's _viewing _the note (what I wrote) that seems a little more difficult than before. I can tap on the excerpt in the list and it takes me to the page, and then I can tap the superscript note number to see it. Or, from my list of notes and highlights, I can click "edit" to see what I wrote (and then click cancel). Clicking "edit" just to view a note seems wrong. On the PW1, when viewing my list of notes and highlights, I could tap and hold and the note would pop up. But that doesn't seem to work on the PW2.

This isn't a huge deal, just pointing out differences. If someone who uses notes much has any advice if I'm not doing it the simplest way, I'm all ears!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, I'm confused--how were you importing them from the K3?
> 
> Betsy


When I got my PW I tried importing my books and collections from my K3. However that is supposed to be done. Didn't work well.

I haven't attempted to use Caliber for that yet. I haven't set it up. I figure I have to organize my books into my collections or some type of folders in Caliber first, right?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Although I like the new implementation of bookmarks, it's taking me a little while to get used to viewing my notes. I tap up top to view the menu, then tap "go to" then tap the "notes" tab (it starts on the table of contents tab). I can then see my highlights, and for notes I can see a sentence or so, with the superscript number. It's _viewing _the note (what I wrote) that seems a little more difficult than before. I can tap on the excerpt in the list and it takes me to the page, and then I can tap the superscript note number to see it. Or, from my list of notes and highlights, I can click "edit" to see what I wrote (and then click cancel). Clicking "edit" just to view a note seems wrong. On the PW1, when viewing my list of notes and highlights, I could tap and hold and the note would pop up. But that doesn't seem to work on the PW2.
> 
> This isn't a huge deal, just pointing out differences. If someone who uses notes much has any advice if I'm not doing it the simplest way, I'm all ears!


As a technical writer and someone who has worked closely with UI design teams, I totally understand what you are saying.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> When I got my PW I tried importing my books and collections from my K3. However that is supposed to be done. Didn't work well.


Except -- you can't actually do that.

With a new kindle, you can only load content from Amazon. If you have something on the old kindle that you copied to your computer and then copy again to the new kindle, the device will not be able to open it because of DRM.

The easiest way to move content is to go to Manage Your Kindle and send things to the new kindle. You sort of have to go one by one, but it goes pretty quick and you don't have to wait in between.

Alternatively, do the same thing on the archive/cloud of the new kindle -- select stuff for downloading and go on to the next one.

For collections, you go to (for the new PW2) cloud and tap the menu. There's an option there to import collections. When you do that, you pick the old device you want to import collections from and then any books already on your device will sort themselves. And new stuff you load, if previously in one of those collections, will automatically go there.

I don't use Calibre but, though there are some additional options, it's basically doing the same thing. You can't just copy a book from one device to the other because of DRM; but maybe you can do more collections manipulations with that software.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Except -- you can't actually do that.
> 
> With a new kindle, you can only load content from Amazon. If you have something on the old kindle that you copied to your computer and then copy again to the new kindle, the device will not be able to open it because of DRM.


I have almost nothing except Amazon books...just a handful of Sci-fi from Baen.



Ann in Arlington said:


> The easiest way to move content is to go to Manage Your Kindle and send things to the new kindle. You sort of have to go one by one, but it goes pretty quick and you don't have to wait in between.
> 
> Alternatively, do the same thing on the archive/cloud of the new kindle -- select stuff for downloading and go on to the next one.


That's what I was doing before, eventually....but could never track what was already on my PW AND in a collection already and then everytime I got new books, I could never figure out where I left off.



Ann in Arlington said:


> For collections, you go to (for the new PW2) cloud and tap the menu. There's an option there to import collections. When you do that, you pick the old device you want to import collections from and then any books already on your device will sort themselves. And new stuff you load, if previously in one of those collections, will automatically go there.


But you're supposed to do the import collections _after _ sending all your books from MYK, right? I think I remember that from last yr when I was doing it, but got the advice too late!



Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't use Calibre but, though there are some additional options, it's basically doing the same thing. You can't just copy a book from one device to the other because of DRM; but maybe you can do more collections manipulations with that software.


Thanks very much Ann.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I use a K3, but I am considering getting the Paperwhite. I admit I'm not used to a touch screen, but one thing I don't care for is how you turn pages. I hold the Kindle in my left hand, and on the K3, to turn to the next page, I just give a tiny flick of my thumb. I go back a page far less often, so it makes sense that I have to use a little more effort to move my thumb to go back a page. (And yes, I realize that we're just talking about a movement of a thumb, it makes it seem so trivial.)

What I don't like about the Paperwhite is that to turn to the next page, I have to reach over the previous page area. I would like the option to reverse this, and make the previous page area a strip on the right side of the screen rather than the left side of the screen. That way, the previous page area wouldn't be in my way, I'd rather have it out of the way.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

QuantumIguana said:


> I use a K3, but I am considering getting the Paperwhite. I admit I'm not used to a touch screen, but one thing I don't care for is how you turn pages. I hold the Kindle in my left hand, and on the K3, to turn to the next page, I just give a tiny flick of my thumb. I go back a page far less often, so it makes sense that I have to use a little more effort to move my thumb to go back a page. (And yes, I realize that we're just talking about a movement of a thumb, it makes it seem so trivial.)
> 
> What I don't like about the Paperwhite is that to turn to the next page, I have to reach over the previous page area. I would like the option to reverse this, and make the previous page area a strip on the right side of the screen rather than the left side of the screen. That way, the previous page area wouldn't be in my way, I'd rather have it out of the way.


Although I could see it being problematic for Amazon to reverse the touch areas so that the large "Next" area is on the left, it would seem much simpler to allow a configuration for switching the functionality so that the narrow touch area on the left is used for "Next." It could even be a positive marketing spin as a benefit for left-handed readers. I would recommend sending that suggestion to Amazon for their consideration.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

QuantumIguana said:


> I use a K3, but I am considering getting the Paperwhite. I admit I'm not used to a touch screen, but one thing I don't care for is how you turn pages. I hold the Kindle in my left hand, and on the K3, to turn to the next page, I just give a tiny flick of my thumb. I go back a page far less often, so it makes sense that I have to use a little more effort to move my thumb to go back a page. (And yes, I realize that we're just talking about a movement of a thumb, it makes it seem so trivial.)


I so understand - in fact - I returned my first PW because I kept accidentally going back a page if I held the PW in my left hand. I finally decided to stop trying to hold it in one hand and I bought a stylus. I still miss the turn page buttons but having the lighted screen makes up for it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

QuantumIguana said:


> I use a K3, but I am considering getting the Paperwhite. I admit I'm not used to a touch screen, but one thing I don't care for is how you turn pages. I hold the Kindle in my left hand, and on the K3, to turn to the next page, I just give a tiny flick of my thumb. I go back a page far less often, so it makes sense that I have to use a little more effort to move my thumb to go back a page. (And yes, I realize that we're just talking about a movement of a thumb, it makes it seem so trivial.)
> 
> What I don't like about the Paperwhite is that to turn to the next page, I have to reach over the previous page area. I would like the option to reverse this, and make the previous page area a strip on the right side of the screen rather than the left side of the screen. That way, the previous page area wouldn't be in my way, I'd rather have it out of the way.


It does make a difference if you are used to holding the Kindle in your left hand. I have emailed Amazon about this multiple times because I got used to holding my original one in my left hand so I didn't accidentally hit the huge page forward button. I'd like to see them add hardware buttons, or make a software change that allows the user to decide which area of the screen is forward and which is backward. Definitely send them feedback.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

It is feasible to hold the PW/PW2 in your left hand and still use your thumb to change pages.  Although, I'm a guy with big hands, so that make it bit easier for me.  I agree it would be nice to be able to customize the next/previous page areas.  

I think it would be nifty to have a previous page area at the top-left of the screen and next page area at the bottom-left of the screen.  That would make it easier to hold left handed without having to really reach over the previous page area.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

kansaskyle said:


> I think it would be nifty to have a previous page area at the top-left of the screen and next page area at the bottom-left of the screen. That would make it easier to hold left handed without having to really reach over the previous page area.


I agree! Similar to the button placement on some of the previous models.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> I so understand - in fact - I returned my first PW because I kept accidentally going back a page if I held the PW in my left hand. I finally decided to stop trying to hold it in one hand and I bought a stylus. I still miss the turn page buttons but having the lighted screen makes up for it.


Definitely a plus one hand page turning with one's thumb while standing with a k4. It made my year of waiting for them to fix my problem with the kindle pw screen very easy. I will miss that with the pw2 but night reading in the pitch dark is just too phenomenal to not have. I stayed up till 4am reading on level 10. fantastic. I've decided to keep my k4 in my messenger bag for when i'm riding on subways. the smaller form factor and lighter weight (it makes a huge difference to me *small hands*) and physical buttons are a huge plus while commuting on busy trains and buses. I often have my fingers on the screen itself so its nice to know the page won't turn on me. I sometimes walk and read in the city so for that i'm going to keep my k4 for those times. I'd much rather drop 60 bucks than 140 bucks on the ground.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Andra said:


> It does make a difference if you are used to holding the Kindle in your left hand. I have emailed Amazon about this multiple times because I got used to holding my original one in my left hand so I didn't accidentally hit the huge page forward button. I'd like to see them add hardware buttons, or make a software change that allows the user to decide which area of the screen is forward and which is backward. Definitely send them feedback.


I hold it with either hand equally.

But compared with holding hard copy books and turning pages....it's light yrs easier IMO and so I don't consider it an issue. Will it become better in the future? Probably. But it's still a vast improvement.

(Didn't I read somewhere that you can reverse the sides for touch page turning? Kind of like you can change how the left and right mouse buttons work?)


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Andra said:


> It does make a difference if you are used to holding the Kindle in your left hand. I have emailed Amazon about this multiple times because I got used to holding my original one in my left hand so I didn't accidentally hit the huge page forward button. I'd like to see them add hardware buttons, or make a software change that allows the user to decide which area of the screen is forward and which is backward. Definitely send them feedback.


It shouldn't be difficult to redefine the screen areas. I will leave them feedback, I hope they listen. If not, I may decide to stick with my K3. I'm not going to switch hands or use a stylus. I'm willing to spend my money for a Paperwhite, there just needs to be one small adjustment.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wish the PW2 had page buttons...and I think the ability to have user defined screen areas would be great. That being said, the "previous page" area is 1/2" wide, and pages can be turned with a tap, you don't have to "swipe."

I can read one handed with my left hand, but I do have big hands. I sometimes position my hand along the bottom so the "next page" area is an even easier reach.










The bluish area below my thumb is a shadow...

Betsy


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I saw someone reference something about an off-power reboot, but can't find what he was referring to.  Help?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sky n Surf said:


> I saw someone reference something about an off-power reboot, but can't find what he was referring to. Help?


I'm not familiar with that term; I suspect it means holding the power button down for up to 30 seconds so that the system will do a restart. This is something to do if you can't do a restart via the menu.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

For the first time in getting a new kindle eReader, when I buy books, it's defaulted to my PW1, Toby's 10th kindle, rather than my PW2, Toby's 13th kindle. (That's a lot of kindle's, Fire's. I did have a defective kindle that is part of this number.) It's just annoying, but doable. Not sure I want to change the name to have my current come up as the default. I just have to remember to scroll up to the right number. I will have to think on this. Has this happened to anyone else that has kept the numbering system from amazon?


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Toby said:


> For the first time in getting a new kindle eReader, when I buy books, it's defaulted to my PW1, Toby's 10th kindle, rather than my PW2, Toby's 13th kindle. (That's a lot of kindle's, Fire's. I did have a defective kindle that is part of this number.) It's just annoying, but doable. Not sure I want to change the name to have my current come up as the default. I just have to remember to scroll up to the right number. I will have to think on this. Has this happened to anyone else that has kept the numbering system from amazon?


i just go into the manage my devices on amazon.com and then change the titles of all the readers i get (ex: stanley's 9th kindle -aka pw2) i turn into stanley's pw)


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! That's a great idea. Actually, your idea would make it easier for me to remember which device to send books to. Yep, I do believe I will rename my devices.


----------

